# ¿que kernel me recomiendan?

## ppkombo61

Hola:

Esa es la pregunta.

Instale el gentoo-sources como indica el manual.

¿Hay algun otro que venga con las opciones minimas habilitadas?

¿Es preferible usar la ultima version de kernel.org?

¿Merece la pena que cambie a otro?. Mi pc la uso basicamente para el trabajo domestico.

Gracias de antemano.

Un saludo.

----------

## agdg

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> Instale el gentoo-sources como indica el manual.
> 
> ¿Hay algun otro que venga con las opciones minimas habilitadas?

 Las fuentes del kernel vienen en blanco, es el usuario quien debe configurar y compilar. Por tanto todas son iguales en este punto. Puedes leer más acerca de las distintas fuentes disponibles en Documentación Gentoo Linux -- Guía del Núcleo de Gentoo

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> ¿Es preferible usar la ultima version de kernel.org?

 Eso depende de si quieres un kernel estable o uno en desarrollo. O si necesitas una mejora incorporada recientemente. Si quieres un kernel en desarrollo, basta con emerger git-sources.

 *ppkombo61 wrote:*   

> ¿Merece la pena que cambie a otro?. Mi pc la uso basicamente para el trabajo domestico.

 No.

----------

## ppkombo61

Gracias por tu respuesta.

Siempre es de agradecer que alguien gaste su tiempo en favor de los demas.

----------

## ensarman

ummm para que quieres un kernel con lo minimo :S en mi caso compile'un kernel con lo que necesitaba mi PC y algunas cosas mas por si necesitara instalarle algunos perifericos, como el controlador para joystic de PS2 y la impresora paralela , tambien algunos mas como el V4L para la camara ya que uso camaras web de vez en cuando.

ahora si deseas un kernel rapido, eh compilado mi kernel acrtual con ekopath y se siente el cambio en cuanto a el GCC pero su uso es un poco complejo.

----------

## cameta

Sólo por curiosidad:

Puedes comprobar los kerneles que hay disponibles en portage:

http://packages.gentoo.org/category/sys-kernel?full_cat

Consejos:

1º Pon las gentoo-sources, si necesitases usar las otras ya lo sabrías. 

2º No pongas versiones inestables del kernel.

3º No es necesario obsesionarse con las actualizaciones. Yo las hago una vez al mes. Aunque el kernel lo actualizo con menos frecuencia.

----------

## ensarman

una vez tuve un kernel que no lo actualicé por un año!!! xD

hasta que salio el kernel 2.6.38 con el patch de 200 lineas y despues cuando me instalé version de 64 bits, me quedé con el actual ya me da pereza actualizar el kernel xD si el actual funciona bien xD

----------

## Dj_Dexter

Bueno, el kernel que cubra mejor tus necesidades, pero el más comunmente usado es el sys-kernel/gentoo-sources, ese lo uso y me anda bastante bien :3

Saludos!!!

----------

